# Recommended Vizsla Breeders in Northeast



## 67124 (Aug 15, 2016)

I am interested in adopting a vizsla puppy, but because I live in NYC, I am trying to find a breeder who breeds more for temperament and pet qualities rather than hunt/show. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder, as most of the ones we have spoken with tend to breed for hunting qualities and dogs with strong prey drives.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Are you prepared to look outside of the U.S.?
Our breeder ships her puppies to you. She also brings in breeding stock from all over the globe. Dharma is not a hunter or a show dog. She is a member of our family. She is well bred and our breeder pays attention to the details.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I recommend to check out the following clubs on facebook or look up their websites:

1. Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club
2. Vizsla Club of Central New England
3. Vizsla Club of Greater New York

Get in touch directly with breeders and communicate what you are looking for in a puppy. Responsible breeders do temperament testing and match puppies with requirements of potential buyers, be it hunting/field, conformation or pet.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I just wonder why bother getting a high energy hunting dog if you don't want one with hunting traits.

Even the most timid "pet" quality vizsla is still a high drive bird dog at heart.


----------



## 67124 (Aug 15, 2016)

organicthoughts said:


> I just wonder why bother getting a high energy hunting dog if you don't want one with hunting traits.
> 
> Even the most timid "pet" quality vizsla is still a high drive bird dog at heart.


They are extremely friendly, smart, obedient, trainable, and affectionate. Each of those traits are extremely desirable in a dog, and not dependent on the dog's hunting prowess.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

derajfast said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder why bother getting a high energy hunting dog if you don't want one with hunting traits.
> ...


Vizslas adapt very well. I know there are several vizslas in NYC doing well (live in apartment and some don't hunt at all). Some are even therapy dogs.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

derajfast said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder why bother getting a high energy hunting dog if you don't want one with hunting traits.
> ...


And they (in general) are ALSO extremely athletic, driven, and energetic. I hope one looks at the entire picture of the breed vs. select attributes one finds endearing. True, there are many Vizslas that live well in cities and have adapted - or moreso their OWNERS have adapted to a high ener-gy dog in the city and works diligently to find outlets for that energy. We also hear and have seen many, many Vizslas that have found homes in high-rise living that did not do well in those environs. Please go in with eyes open to all aspects of this breed. They are not a beginner dog. 

Ken


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> derajfast said:
> 
> 
> > organicthoughts said:
> ...


I do agree with Ken for the best part of his post. I do however fall into the catagory of very first dog at 40yrs of age was a Vizsla!!
Several years down the line I now own a pair (V's), these have totally changed mine and my wife's lives. 
My wife now field trials with our bitch and I now hunt and beat with both. Prior to owning them we had none of the above hobbies/skill sets.......so thank you to them, I owe them so much Brook(male7) & River(bitch4) our first EVER dogs😉

It leads to another question for another post (apologies to OP),
What percentage on here are first time V owners and are first time dog owners, maybe make some interesting reading.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I should rephrase - they are not the "average" beginners dog. ;-)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a lot depends on how committed you are to learning, and following through with what the breed needs. 
Putting this breeds needs on a back burner turns into a lot of behavior issues. Their needs have to be met for years, even if you have life changes. 

My daughter has a new pup. It was dumped, so we don't know it's background. The neighbor was going to let the pup out of the crate mid day, on days they worked long hours. Well puppy was unsure of the neighbor, and growled at her. She is not comfortable doing it now, so my daughter drove the pup to spend the day with me. It's a extra hour added to her schedule, but it's a backup plan until she can work something out.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> derajfast said:
> 
> 
> > organicthoughts said:
> ...


Agree. Really depends on how committed owners are!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

First time vizsla owner. Not first dog ever or other type of pet owner. I currently have 2 cats, 2 kittens, a vizsla, and an old guinea pig. I used to work on a horse farm too. I must admit that a vizsla is not a beginners dog. They are definitely not like any other dog I have had in the past either! Vizslas are hard for me to describe. I have had Dharma for 3 years now and would never get another breed.


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Back to the original question... My 2 cents.... When we were doing our Vizsla search we realized that the breeders seemed to fall into 2 categories - ones that stressed the 'show' side and ones that stressed their hunting lines. It is just my opinion and experience, but for what you are looking for I would tend to look into the breeders that produce 'show' dogs (not that you are planning on showing). we got 2 - one was from show dog people and the other was from hunting stock and while they both were extremely energetic - the one from hunting stock ran circles around the other (literally - my husband would take them on hikes and the hunting stock dog literally ran around the other) That is just my experience and I am by no means an expert.

It sounds to me like you have done ample research on the breed - and are aware how much energy they burn and how much exercise they need - good luck - I know how frustrating it is to wait for a dog ;-)


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos is my first pet of any kind as an adult. Growing up I had a cat and a beagle, but I didn't really have any responsibilities as far as their care. I think having young, needy, energetic kids is a great primer for a Vizsla, but that's another thread.  

On the breeder note, Amos did not come from a specialized breeder. He was not bred specifically for show or hunting. If anything, his parents were more into agility even though they did not compete. So I guess you could say he was bred for companionship. Many of the pups from our breeder did end up in hunting homes and were very skilled. Amos hunts deer and rabbits in the back yard all the time. His drive is certainly strong and he has an excellent point! ;D 

As far as research, we lucked up. We had a friend who was a vet in the same town of a breeder we were interested in, so he called around to all the other vets to find out who worked with the breeder. It was one of his good friends and so we were able to verify the health and temperament of the parents before we even approached our breeder. That was huge for us since our breeder seemed ideal but wasn't "known" for anything in particular. We just wanted a family pet, who would be a running partner and might get to tag along on a couple of hunting trips. That being said, we liked our breeder because she truly spoiled her dogs like family members. They were well loved and well socialized and all over her house. ;D It was the same lifestyle we hoped our V would have, so it felt right. The temperament of one of her pairs was also ideal for us. The Dad was very velcro and gentle and agile like a fox. The mom was friendly and cuddly too but slightly more protective than the average V, which my husband really liked.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

my5wee-ones said:


> ... breeders seemed to fall into 2 categories - ones that stressed the 'show' side and ones that stressed their hunting lines. ...


There's 2 more: as HeCallsMeBama noted, there are the companionship ones and I would add that there are ones that don't breed for anything but a buck. Not puppy mills, but just breeding because they can - they've got a purebred bitch and they can sell her puppies. They can put on a pretty good front, but it usually doesn't take much digging to see their real nature.

Bob


----------

